# Are carrots okay?



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

As my 8 week old puppy is chewing on anything and everything I am wondering if I can give him a carrot to chew on? I have heard some people do that and I have done that with a few dogs I've had in the past but only when they were bigger...not a small puppy. I am just wondering if its safe for them? Wanted to double check!! Thanks!! ~arielle


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My Vet told me to give my dogs carrots 
but my 2 turned noses up it them.
can't hurt and get him use to them


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

They are ok but I wouldn't use TOO many. They are high in sugar.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dog likes them. I used to like to put the big ones in the freezer and give them to him when he was teething. They seem to pretty much pass through the system...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd loves them! We started to give him carrots the moment we brought him home.







He mostly throws them around though, then eats the tiny shredded pieces off the ground later on.

Him the day we brought him home... trying to figure out a carrot


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay... well I tried it out and gave him one and so far he loves it!! Must feel good on the teeth.







I will have to try it frozen sometime!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans and I all love carrots as a snack (I buy the baby carrots). Many years ago a vet told me to give puppies frozen bagles and carrots as treats when they were teething.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie loves it ... mostly as a chew toy.

I love the picture of Sigurd!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinObie loves it ... mostly as a chew toy.
> 
> I love the picture of Sigurd!


Thanks !


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Carrots were, far and away, Eich's favorite treat. Never a problem.


----------

